# First main holiday



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Time has come, we bought the RV in May have had several weekend breaks to get used to it now its the first long trip.
We leave on Sunday for the 10 hour 'ish drive to east coast of Scotland. Three nights there then up to Inverness for a couple of nights then over to Skye for three nights before heading home again this time breaking the journey for an overnight stop near Carlisle.
I am really looking forward to it but the boss still has nerves.
If any of you are about I will be looking out for MHF stickers.

Please wish us luck.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Have a safe trip, take it easy and above all enjoy yourselves!

Regards M&D  

P.S. Take plenty of midge repellant :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

All the best Mike , have a great trip, enjoy the RV and tell us all about it on your return, wish I was coming with you..  

Jim


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sparrow we are going that way in a few weeks

A good trip is from Skye back up the coast a bit to Loch Connel then over to Dingle then south to Inverness

Its the real wild'ish Scotland - once you have got used to the new van you could go further north (the roads up here tend to be single track for miles, with passing places - but then the houses are miles apart)

Enjoy your trip 
There is a reasonable site near the bridge over the Esk at Gretna (Just as the M74 becomes a dual carriage way - The Cumberland Gap)


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

What a trip!
Had a great time. The van went well, the scenery was fantastic (as always) the weather was kind to us. The midges behaved apart from the two nights in Kinlochewe.
If any of you get onto Skye can I recommend the site at Dunvegan, 'Kinloch Camp Site'. The view you wake up to along the loch was absolutely stunning. Colin the owner was very helpful and full of local knowledge and gossip. Will definitely go back there.

Sad to be home and back at work but enjoying the memories and planning where/when to go next.

Cheers to all and happy traveling.

Mike


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed it Sparrow

Will keep the site on Skye in mind when we go

Just as soon as the ravages of last winter have been repaired - Just found some more work to do before winter sets in

Ever heard the song 'Life dets weary dont it' ???


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Please note Dave B, someone else went to Scotland and had a great time and the weather was good :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Helen.

I'll try not to take it (an extremely wet fortnight) personally if you don't (my observations/ conclusions about Scotland) ;-)

Dave


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi sparrow

really glad to hear youre scotland trip was a success , i always get sad when folks dont enjoy it , we also loved skye , 
i'll bet you found the road to kinlochewe entertaining :lol:


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Great stuff Sparrow

We need to get up there again, but the "fountains of all knowledge" (Our Kids aged 14 & 15) got us to rock festivals this year. Never again, they can whistle for all I care, we are heading north next year.

Dave


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

The road to Kinlochewe was not too bad. We got there about 8.30 in the evening and it was one of those wet days, so the road was very quiet and we trundled in with no fuss. On the way out the roadworks helped and regulated the on coming traffic nicely.
Dave, as for rock festivals I am also getting pressure for next year from the younger generation who want me to look after the grandchildren while the 'enjoy' (lord knows how) the music. Hope you have more luck avoiding them than I appear to be having at the moment.

Cheers to all and happy traveling.
Mike


----------

